# Just got my new TT



## peteforde (Nov 10, 2008)

Just picked up a lovely dark blue tt on a 51 plate 83K on the clock, it's in bloody great condition. Does anyone now a good garage in or around the Bristol arear, as it's due for a service in a couple of thousand miles. I hear Bristol Audi aren't the best


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, sure somebody local to you will be able to recomend a good garage


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome you've just picked up your car and your on here :wink: get out and enjoy your motor :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

